# Where to get these!



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get moss, good anubias, onion plants, and banana plants?????? In north vancouver?????


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Anubias : Order from www.aquafloranurseries.com
Moss: Just post a LF: in this forum's plant's classifieds ads.

Onions\Bananas I don't know.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

onion plants are illeagle in singapoor (I think) , and that is where most plants are ordered from


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a banana plant you could have, if you came by. I also go to North Van sometimes and could meet you at Parkgate. I like it but my fish and I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## andresont (Apr 24, 2010)

platydoras3474 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get moss, good anubias, onion plants, and banana plants?????? In north vancouver?????


Pet store by Down Town Toyota dealer has Banana plants for $5.99


----------

